# The Witcher auf Netflix: Visual-Effects-Studio von Star Wars arbeitet an Staffel 2 mit



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Visual-Effects-Studio von Star Wars arbeitet an Staffel 2 mit*

						Das bekannte Visual-Effects-Studio Industrial Light & Magic, die Macher der Spezialeffekte von Hits wie Star Wars oder Jurassic Park, wird an der zweiten Staffel der The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix mitarbeiten. Werden die Visual-Effects dadurch besser als in der ersten Staffel?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Visual-Effects-Studio von Star Wars arbeitet an Staffel 2 mit*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. Juli 2020)

Na, solange die _Drehbuch-Autoren_ von SW: Ep. 8 & 9 nicht mit Eingebunden werden, ist alles im Lot.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich an den Drachen in der ersten Staffel denke, kann das ja nur besser werden. Auch wenn ich z.B. die Kampfszenen richtig geil gemacht finde.


----------



## restX3 (22. Juli 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den Drachen in der ersten Staffel denke, kann das ja nur besser werden. Auch wenn ich z.B. die Kampfszenen richtig geil gemacht finde.



Ja, das sah etwas nach B-Movie aus.
Aber die Kampfszenen sind wirklich gut gemacht. Gerade in Folge 1 in Blaviken. Super Choreografie. War nur zu wenig Schwertkampf zusehen von Geralt. Hoffe auf mehr in Staffel 2.


----------

